# Looking for Nice "Liveabord" Marina in Naples Fl area..



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

Will have Dog and need to find source for Marinas in West coast Fl.
Actualy, anywhere from Naples to Panama city.. all depending on amenitys and Nicenesses...
And proximity to Mecican food joints, Sushi places, Shopping i can get to on my Scooter 

Thanks...

Paul....


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

you might want to check this out.

Find Marinas, U.S., Canada, Europe, Bahamas, Caribbean, Worldwide

good luck


----------

